
Ask HN: How do we go from 1K subscribers to 10K? - daverad
At Holstee we have about 1k paying members for our monthly subscription, we have an nps of 87 (and climbing), our monthly churn is about 4%, our site converts at about 0.6% of visitors and the qualitative feedback from our customers is really positive - are these enough data points to say we have product market fit? If so what are the most effective ways to get us from 1K to 10K subscribers?
======
akulbe
I'm asking because I have the same question, just on a smaller scale.

Is it more than a matter of just repeating what you did to get your first 1K
customers? Because it seems like you're _killing it_ , already, to get to
1000. I'd LOVE to be in that situation, but it's a different model of
business.

It'd be interesting to hear how you got from 0 to 1000. In any case, best of
luck. :)

------
sharemywin
Just read this yesterday thought it was might help.

[https://hackernoon.com/this-is-the-growth-hack-that-got-
my-w...](https://hackernoon.com/this-is-the-growth-hack-that-got-my-whole-
company-started-f5572fa6d36f#.y8dsmysbn)

~~~
daverad
nice I hadn't seen that post, thanks!

~~~
sharemywin
I particularly like the part about growing 8% per week. as a benchmark.

~~~
daverad
Just tried the twitter idea Julien shared as well:
[https://twitter.com/daverad/status/746433760556548096](https://twitter.com/daverad/status/746433760556548096)

~~~
sharemywin
looks like it's starting to get some people. nice.

------
cm2012
Do you have any paid acquisition channels that work, or is all growth
currently through word of mouth?

~~~
daverad
Very little paid acquisition at the moment. We do some retargeting, and some
boosted posts on facebook. Are there any paid acquisition channels that you
have seen to be effective for subscription box growth?

~~~
cm2012
I know it works for BarkBox and a few others. I've talked shop with them a few
times, especially regarding paid Facebook acquisition. You have to do some
back of the envelope math on conversion rate, cost per click and customer
lifetime value.

By the way, its a coincidence, but I actually worked with you years ago when I
invited you to speak at a little eco fashion talk.

